# How do you hide?



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

What do you folks usually do to hide yourself? Do you cover with decoys,use eliminator type, natural cover,burlap,orsomething else?Let me hear what your ideas are.


----------



## honker hunter (Jun 19, 2002)

Going to try a goose chair blind this year. :sniper: Used a cofin style blind last year, and it worked really good. :beer:


----------



## honkerhntr (Jun 20, 2002)

I have done all three with some luck. My best days have came with the coffin blinds by eliminator or finisher :thumb: !! I like them the best because they don't look like anything!! What I mean by that they blend in so WELL!! With the chairs I have found that you are exposed to the elements and your legs are hanging out :down: !! When you just lay out you get cold wet and muddy!! If it was me I would have to say the coffin type blinds work best!! They allow you to have almost full movement with out the geese seeing you. I even put a heater in mine!! I don't have to hunt with a coat much, witch allows me to turn those big honkers INSIDEOUT :rock: !! JMO


----------



## WOODS AND WATER (Jun 23, 2002)

PIts are the best way to go if they are an option if not the eliminator or gander grounder ground blinds are the best.Ive tried them all and actually will be buying the gander grounders from now on(just like a eliminator but better camo better back rest and cheaper)!!They are harder to hunt from than a pit becouse your vision is more limited but the set up is nice you cn move around!!!Im with honkerhnter...LOVE TO TURNEM INSIDE OUT!!!!! :sniper:


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

How do I hide? Based on my luck last year, not good enough. I made up my mind to invest in a coffin-syle blind this year that I can also use for duckhunting near potholes with little cover. I have heard good things about the Finisher and the Eliminator, and I will probably have to lay in a few different models to see which fits best. Has anybody tried the Goosebuster? It looks like a good blind and the price is right. How about the Ameristop with the two wings that flap open?


----------



## honkerhntr (Jun 20, 2002)

The goosebuster blind is cheap in my mind both in the way it is made and cost . I would rather have a full inclosed blind with a floor then one with out!! That is the way the goosebuster blind is, it doesn't have a floor so when it is muddy or snowing out you will have a wet butt!! I would say spend the extra bucks and get the better. I haven't seen the gander grounder yet but am waiting. Untill then get the eliminator, or finisher. You will make TURN INSIDE OUT!!! :sniper:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

The Ameristop is rather flimsy. It looks like it would blow and move in the wind. It is also rather shiny. If you are big it would be too small. One of the reasons for these blinds is to keep you warm those would be just ok. It can be a double edge sword. they are hot in warm weather. Buy a used pro eliminator in natgear or shadowgrass,. You will find them on flock nocker pawn shop. Good Luck


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Eliminator for me. Pits would be cool but just aren't an option for me at this point in time. Plus I like the mobility a portable blind can give you. It allows you to go where the geese are instead of trying to pull the geese to you.

I bring a rake because a lot of times I hunt with guys who don't have blinds and use it to rake up some field scraps (also use burlap). As long as guys cover their faces and stay still it works just fine.


----------



## WittyOne (Dec 31, 2010)

> The goosebuster blind is cheap in my mind both in the way it is made and cost . I would rather have a full inclosed blind with a floor then one with out!! That is the way the goosebuster blind is, it doesn't have a floor so when it is muddy or snowing out you will have a wet butt!! I would say spend the extra bucks and get the better. I haven't seen the gander grounder yet but am waiting. Untill then get the eliminator, or finisher. You will make TURN INSIDE OUT!!! :sniper:


You got it all wrong bro. It's made of heavy 900D polyester and has a waterproof floor that comes up the sides, which most blinds don't have. No wet butt dude. They've also got options if you're a big dude too. You can by the blind accessory lumbar support which helps you pop out faster...just sayin' I love it and my buddies do too. Oh yea,h, it also has anodized tubing with no glare! You must be thinking of something else, its good quality. :beer:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

This is from 8 years ago :homer:


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

Always try to eliminate a blind shadow.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Bruce said:


> Always try to eliminate a blind shadow.


Speaking of - has anyone seen the Strait Stealth blind in person? It's supposed to be designed to eliminate shadows.

http://store.rogerssportinggoods.com/se ... eff/Detail


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Must not work,they found him.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

hehehe


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I think that blind eliminates daily bag limits as well.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Ive seen it a couple times. Pretty cool idea, but man its alot of fabric to stubble!


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Stubble in City Parks is overrated.
Seriously though how can high sides eliminate shadow?When the sun is directly overhead?(not in the Fall).Maybe the pic is deceiving and its not that high but strikes me if it is as high as it looks,you've got more than shadow to worry about.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

bigblackfoot said:


> I think that blind eliminates daily bag limits as well.


LMFAO!

I need to get on of those!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have seen them. They are huge! i cant imagine staking them down on a windy day or just unfolding them. It would be a kite and whisk you away.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Just another gimick to get the goose hunter with more money than brains to contibute to the lawyer fund before the stuff really hits the fan.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I have seen one up close, no thanks! I will just pile the stubble around my Hitman to get the same effect.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

duckp said:


> Must not work,they found him.


He didn't stubble properly :rollin: :rollin:


----------

